
Why isn't ssdb more popular? - yehosef
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ssdb.io&#x2F; seems to be a reasonable alternative for redis for data sets that are larger than memory, but I don&#x27;t see nearly as much &quot;buzz&quot; about it.  Is there some reason people don&#x27;t use it or are they just unaware.<p>I would love to hear about any success or failure stories about it.
======
yrezgui
After reading the website and looking at the current production users, it
seems the project has been created by a chinese team. Some (not the majority)
commits were written in mandarin. It doesn't help to bring foreign developers
to contribute. Also, they might not be in touch with the influential blogs or
developers on social networks to talk about their project. Many nice front end
projects made by Chinese developers have the same problem.

~~~
gus_massa
I agree that the communication with the community is very important.

A more difficult path is to have good benchmarks. I only found this:
[http://www.ideawu.com/blog/ssdb](http://www.ideawu.com/blog/ssdb) . It's like
a 10% improvement, probably not enough to convince someone to switch. Is there
an specific use case where they get a bigger difference?

~~~
yehosef
When you have 100GB of data on a 32GB machine. Redis will choke and ssdb will
keep going (it's using leveldb under the hood). The point is not better
performance but acceptable performance that's more than fits in memory.

